# DC Shukshan 2020 boot anyone?



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Long time DC judge wearer. Most comfortable boot for my feet and good response - but they do tend to loosen a bit through the day and lose a bit of response after 10-20days. 
Seen the new Shuksan is out rated 10/10 stiffness compared to judges 8/10. 
Anyone ridden and reviewed them?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It is defintely the stiffest boot DC makes. And that's about all the review that is worth paying attention to. End of the day, gotta go try them on.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rmemebr trying torsteins boot when they first came out. Rated at s 9/10. Felt like. 3/10 when I got home.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ek9max said:


> I rmemebr trying torsteins boot when they first came out. Rated at s 9/10. Felt like. 3/10 when I got home.


yeah same. I had them for about a week then sold them. 
The old judges felt similarly soft, the newer ones probably rate a 6/10 (not the 8/10 they market them as). 
If you want stiffer DC boots its worth a shot. If you get them then please leave a review for other interested parties :grin::embarrased1:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > I rmemebr trying torsteins boot when they first came out. Rated at s 9/10. Felt like. 3/10 when I got home.
> ...


I won't be getting them. Over the years I have found Burton boots to be the only once to last me a whole season (60+ days) and not turn into noodles after 30 days. 

Out of the box they aren't the most comfortable. But after a few days they are awesome. Nitro are the best out of box comfort I've found.


----------



## DauntlessDan (Oct 21, 2019)

I was thinking about getting these too but I ended getting the 2020 Adidas Acceras. I think they are just built better and will last longer plus flex is about 8.


----------



## HabaluTree (Mar 4, 2020)

Hey guys.

Im thinking to buy them or K2 Thraxxis . 
What is your recommendation in tems of durability and stiffness. Looking for something stiff and responsive that will last smashing in tree runs all over the mountain.


----------

